# Black coyotes



## jdc123 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen one before and so have alot of folks around here. Cousin's boyfriend killed one saturday morning and that was the first one I've seen up close. Mostly black with some lighter shade on sides and a white spot on chest. The white spot on chest seems to be a constant. Wanted to hear from some other folks to know if you have these or if it's a more localized thing. Reckon it's a color phase that pops up every now and then.


----------



## crowbuster (Nov 22, 2011)

We have had a few here over the years. Waited a month for a shot at one that hit my bait pile then promply missed him at 300yrds. yet can hit a praire dog at 500. Never saw him again under 800yrds. Not sure why they are so dark, I would say you are lucky to see one, now tan his hide


----------



## deeker (Nov 22, 2011)

Isn't there an AS rule that requires pics of redheads and critters
to be posted??

Otherwise you were born naked.

Which is NOT allowed!


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 22, 2011)

deeker said:


> Isn't there an AS rule that requires pics of redheads and critters
> to be posted??
> 
> Otherwise you were born naked.
> ...



:msp_biggrin: Nope, don't have a camera so I guess it really didn't happen. Seriously, it was neat to finally see one up close. Back when we first started to see these things alot of folks thought they were wolves. Of course we don't have wolves in Mississippi, but that's how things get started. Maybe someone else has a picture of one to post.


----------



## deeker (Nov 22, 2011)

I had an uncle that owned many of the animals used in movies
and the Grizzly Adams series.

Many of his 'yotes were as tame as a good bird dog, one a female was
mostly black. Her name was Judy.

Never seen one in the wild.

Now if I had pics!!


----------

